

Ask HN: Site idea for project matching - jwb119

I think it would be useful to have some sort of HN-centric site contains a database of users, interests, and skill sets.  The purpose would be to connect people interested in working on projects together.<p>For instance, I'd be interested in jumping in on any projects that are oriented towards finance or motorcycles.  I have some useful relationships in both fields and pay close attention to any posts on HN on those topics.  However, I sometimes go a few days without checking the site and I may miss some valuable material or worse even - a chance to connect with someone that has the same interests.<p>If there was a database out there, I could go quickly search it.  See who else has overlapping interests, maybe read their HN username to get an idea about the person, and reach out to them if we have something in common.<p>Does this strike a chord with anyone else?  Or does this idea exist in the wild somewhere that I am not aware of?  It seems fairly simple to build and I'd be happy to help out with css/html or basic php if anyone else is interested in slapping something together.. I'd do it myself but my coding isn't quite there yet..
======
aneesh
HN user fsav and I have created a site to connect hackers interesting in
working on small projects together -- <http://clusterify.com>. Check out some
of the projects posted, and let us know what you think of the site.

